

Double Robotics (YC S12) gets Best of Show at Macworld/iWorld - davidcann
http://www.macworld.com/article/2026693/macworld-iworld-2013-best-of-show-winners.html

======
aggie
The image that stuck with me from when I first saw the promo video a while
back was the museum tour. It will be interesting to see how much people enjoy
the tele-tourism experience. I still think there should be an external camera
for these applications; the iPad camera(s) won't cut it for exploring. Better
(mechanical) exposure control and optical zoom would make for a much richer
experience, and the added size will not change the footprint of the robot.

------
rdl
They had the only real lines I saw at any booth during the show, too. (Well,
except for the non dairy cheese people giving away free snacks)

~~~
jayliew
Hey Ryan - pleasure seeing you there at Macworld!

------
srlake
Congrats guys. What an awesome product.

